# Ashi cpr



## NJEMT95 (Sep 11, 2013)

Does NREMT accept ASHI CPR certification?


----------



## rwik123 (Sep 11, 2013)

You don't submit your CPR cert to the national registry.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 12, 2013)

The better question would be would any future employer accept it. 

In California I have yet to see a 911 service accept anything other then AHA. 

Though I have seen a few in hospital employees get away with the online CPR from ASHI


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 12, 2013)

Our local FD's and PD's not only accept ASHII, they have their own instructional centers.
Agencies and companies are shying away from AHA/ARC because of cost.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Sep 12, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Our local FD's and PD's not only accept ASHII, they have their own instructional centers.
> Agencies and companies are shying away from AHA/ARC because of cost.



I am an AHA and ASHI CPR instructor and I prefer working with ASHI


----------



## Mariemt (Sep 12, 2013)

During testing the nremt has questions pertaining to aha cpr


----------



## Tigger (Sep 12, 2013)

ASHI's website states that it is "accepted by the NREMT," for what it's worth. 
http://www.hsi.com/ashi/cprpro/


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 12, 2013)

Something else you need to think about when getting a CPR cert from someone other then AHA. You will not qualify to take ACLS PALS etc etc that require a valid BLS card to sign up.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 12, 2013)

ASHI has its own ACLS and PALS curriculum as well. All are JCAHO and CAMTS recognized as acceptable education.  California is actually the strongest ASHI supporter.  The state and many LEMSA's accept ASHI for their credentialing processes. 

As a TC Director,  and Instructor of both,  I think AHA has their work cut out for them. I can offer the same curriculum through ASHI for half the cost of AHA and pull the same profit margin. 

People should open their eyes more to this option.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 12, 2013)

ARC is battling for market share, and survival. A shame.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 12, 2013)

Flight-LP said:


> ASHI has its own ACLS and PALS curriculum as well. All are JCAHO and CAMTS recognized as acceptable education.  California is actually the strongest ASHI supporter.  The state and many LEMSA's accept ASHI for their credentialing processes.
> 
> As a TC Director,  and Instructor of both,  I think AHA has their work cut out for them. I can offer the same curriculum through ASHI for half the cost of AHA and pull the same profit margin.
> 
> People should open their eyes more to this option.



I work in both NorCal EMS and County of San Mateo LEMSA and don't believe any 911 service is accepting in Norcal and will check this week when shift starts in San Mateo.   Ill also ask Dr Rudnick who is medical director where I teach, NoRCAL EMS, Santa clara County and California State EMS commissioner what his thoughts are. If the curriculum is essentially the same maybe ASHI should advertise differently to get the name out to the masses, which should get the medical directors more familiar with them so more 911 services would allow it. 

I also teach the alphabet soup and am curious what the differences are. Are they just being lemmings and following AHA or are they more aggressive with following the newer material and guidelines that ILCoR talks of that AHA was to conservative to adopt stateside.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 13, 2013)

Corky said:


> I work in both NorCal EMS and County of San Mateo LEMSA and don't believe any 911 service is accepting in Norcal and will check this week when shift starts in San Mateo.   Ill also ask Dr Rudnick who is medical director where I teach, NoRCAL EMS, Santa clara County and California State EMS commissioner what his thoughts are. If the curriculum is essentially the same maybe ASHI should advertise differently to get the name out to the masses, which should get the medical directors more familiar with them so more 911 services would allow it.
> 
> I also teach the alphabet soup and am curious what the differences are. Are they just being lemmings and following AHA or are they more aggressive with following the newer material and guidelines that ILCoR talks of that AHA was to conservative to adopt stateside.



It's funny that you mention Eric as he is the one who signed the ACLS approval letter for NorCal LEMSA's. 
 

The programs are also accepted in San Joaquin,  Alameda, Coastal Valley,  and Sacramento. I'm not certain about San Mateo,  it may be one of the few hold outs. Quite a few Socal regions also accept them.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh that's interesting. That's not something that has come up in the MACC meetings.  You do mean ACLS from ASHI I take it.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 13, 2013)

Specifically for NorCal,  yes ACLS is approved.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 13, 2013)

Flight-LP said:


> Specifically for NorCal,  yes ACLS is approved.



Do you know of any of the counties that are actually using it? I know Trinity does not


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 14, 2013)

By NorCal I assume it doesn't include at least Cosumnes Fire and Sacramento Metro.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 14, 2013)

No NorCal is far Northern California primarily made up of rural counties

Norcalems.org


----------

